# Ordering Cigars Online Under 18 Years Old



## pman44450 (Jul 7, 2014)

Greetings everyone! Glad to now be a part of the Puff forum!!

I have a question that hopefully can be answered by someone out there, maybe from previous experience or just their knowledge. It is now July 7th and my 18th birthday is on August 9th, so just over a month away. However, I'm wondering where I can order cigars from online and have them delivered without a signature or being ID'd for age. The reason being I wanted to get me and my dad a couple of real nice, expensive cigars that we can smoke together on my birthday, just to show my appreciation for everything he's done for me. I could get him to sign for the package, since he's obviously over 21, but he would be suspicious of what was in it so that would foil the whole plan. Are there any websites where you can just *agree* to being over 18 or 21, but they deliver them just as ordering something, say, off of eBay, where it's just put into your mailbox and your mailman continues his route, no questions asked? It'd be great if someone could help me out! Thanks a bunch in advance.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

yea I don't think anyone's gonna help you here bro. Come back on August 18th though and we will welcome you with open arms and all the help you need!


----------



## pman44450 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hahahahahaha frig off Rick!


----------



## r3gulator3 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm gonna say your either a cop fishing or you should just wait till your of legal age to purchase tobacco products in your state. if you want to show your appreciation to your father. On your 18th birthday go to a local cigar shop (providing 18 is the legal age in your state) and make the purchase and bring them home or take him with you and enjoy the experience together.


----------



## pman44450 (Jul 7, 2014)

r3gulator3 said:


> I'm gonna say your either a cop fishing or you should just wait till your of legal age to purchase tobacco products in your state. if you want to show your appreciation to your father. On your 18th birthday go to a local cigar shop (providing 18 is the legal age in your state) and make the purchase and bring them home or take him with you and enjoy the experience together.


Of course I'm not a cop! And the whole point is to surprise him. I will likely end up ordering them and if they require a signature, I'll just have my dad sign if worst comes to worst. I've smoked cigars before so waiting of legal age at this point doesn't matter. There are far worse ways in this world you can break the law, and holding tobacco smoke in your mouth and enjoying it does not constitute as a crime to me. Thanks for the suggestions, though.


----------



## Laxdrewb (Sep 27, 2013)

Are we being Punked?


----------



## pman44450 (Jul 7, 2014)

Laxdrewb said:


> Are we being Punked?


*Ashton Kutcher comes out*

No...


----------



## r3gulator3 (Feb 9, 2014)

pman44450 said:


> Of course I'm not a cop! And the whole point is to surprise him. I will likely end up ordering them and if they require a signature, I'll just have my dad sign if worst comes to worst. I've smoked cigars before so waiting of legal age at this point doesn't matter. There are far worse ways in this world you can break the law, and holding tobacco smoke in your mouth and enjoying it does not constitute as a crime to me. Thanks for the suggestions, though.


 interesting, however i don't see how buying them at a local b&m is ruining a surprise and you just admitted to MIP ON PUBLIC RECORD. HAHAHA


----------



## pman44450 (Jul 7, 2014)

r3gulator3 said:


> interesting, however i don't see how buying them at a local b&m is ruining a surprise and you just admitted to MIP ON PUBLIC RECORD. HAHAHA


I can also say I've done heroin and cocaine but that doesn't mean I'm in possession of it..... I can "say" anything. I doubt the police will come bashing down my door for admitting to smoking a cigar when I was 17.

Also there is a far wider selection online anyway, as well as ratings and in-depth descriptions so I can pick and choose exactly what I want. It's far easier, as well as probably a hell of a lot cheaper than a local cigar shop.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Bro, it doesn't matter if you don't constitute it as a crime. It is a crime and this is a public forum. Anyone who gives you a legit answer is setting themselves up.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

The problem you will find here is that we enjoy our cigars. Having minors partake (regardless of how you feel about it) is illegal, and if it were to happen or worse yet, endorsed, the FDA would put stricter rules in place making it more difficult for us. So, yeah, we're being selfish, but that is life.

My vote is: on your actual birthday, tell your dad you are taking him someplace...it's a surprise...go to your local tobacconist, pick out some sticks and enjoy. Have a happy birthday!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

pman44450 said:


> as well as probably a hell of a lot cheaper than a local cigar shop.


But its your Daddy, don't be a cheapie.


----------



## pman44450 (Jul 7, 2014)

Laynard said:


> The problem you will find here is that we enjoy our cigars. Having minors partake (regardless of how you feel about it) is illegal, and if it were to happen or worse yet, endorsed, the FDA would put stricter rules in place making it more difficult for us. So, yeah, we're being selfish, but that is life.
> 
> My vote is: on your actual birthday, tell your dad you are taking him someplace...it's a surprise...go to your local tobacconist, pick out some sticks and enjoy. Have a happy birthday!


You are correct, sir. I can see how people do not want to be connected to helping a minor, so it makes sense why you wouldn't want to answer my question. Totally understandable, thank you for your response.


----------



## pman44450 (Jul 7, 2014)

Shemp75 said:


> But its your Daddy, don't be a cheapie.


It's not so much being a cheapie, just why pay $10 more for a cigar when I don't have to? Everybody's trying to save a buck these days!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

pman44450 said:


> It's not so much being a cheapie, just why pay $10 more for a cigar when I don't have to? Everybody's trying to save a buck these days!


you not even 18 yet ,what the hell you know about saving a buck?


----------



## pman44450 (Jul 7, 2014)

Shemp75 said:


> you not even 18 yet ,what the hell you know about saving a buck?


Easy there, chief. I work a job and have to buy my own shit. Clothes, food when I go out to eat, gas money, car insurance, leisure items. I know that I don't want to blow all my money when I have other things to buy. So that's what I know about saving a buck.


----------



## T.E.Fox (Jul 11, 2013)

Why don't you have a seat over there, son.

But, do have a good birthday once the time comes


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

T.E.Fox said:


> View attachment 49729
> 
> Why don't you have a seat over there, son.
> 
> But, do have a good birthday once the time comes


LOL, that's whats coming next Junior as soon as your logged IP is turned over to the proper authorities for soliciting tobacco purchase as a minor.

No place online is going to sell to you period. Their age verification is the fact you have to use a credit card to purchase which one must be 18 to get. If you steal someone else's card then you are looking at charges of identity theft, credit card fraud and if they use the US mail to send the package, mail fraud added to the previous charge purchasing tobacco as a minor. If you thing saving $10 is worth 10 years of your life playing house in prison with Big Bubba......

I vote with Lanny by just telling your dad you have some place special to take him and eat the $10. After that you can save the $10 provided you are of age in your state. Some states it 21.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Just get a few sticks from the guy that buys you your beer


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome to PUFF! My suggestion would be to read and educate yourself on all that is cigars...this site is great for that. Before you know it will be August 18th and you will know exactly what you want to purchase.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

First off, welcome to Puff. Secondly it is in bad form to come on an open forum and ask how to get around the
Law concerning tobacco purchases. My suggestion is wait until your birthday and you are of legal age to 
Purchase these items. Hopefully your father will appreciate have a birthday cigar with you if that's his thing.
Please do not solicit any more information regarding this.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

[enterHerfwithacommentaboutentitlement] :lol:

I just did a facepalm so hard that my nose is bleeding.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow...really?...wow

Reading this at work, grinning like a possom, trying not to laugh out loud and draw attention

Wow


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

pman44450 said:


> Greetings everyone! Glad to now be a part of the Puff forum!!
> 
> I have a question that hopefully can be answered by someone out there, maybe from previous experience or just their knowledge. It is now July 7th and my 18th birthday is on August 9th, so just over a month away. However, I'm wondering where I can order cigars from online and have them delivered without a signature or being ID'd for age. The reason being I wanted to get me and my dad a couple of real nice, expensive cigars that we can smoke together on my birthday, just to show my appreciation for everything he's done for me. I could get him to sign for the package, since he's obviously over 21, but he would be suspicious of what was in it so that would foil the whole plan. Are there any websites where you can just *agree* to being over 18 or 21, but they deliver them just as ordering something, say, off of eBay, where it's just put into your mailbox and your mailman continues his route, no questions asked? It'd be great if someone could help me out! Thanks a bunch in advance.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I hope you realize that you are completely validating the whole "online tobacco purchases should be illegal because our kiddos will purchase it" argument...

Quit trying to take our smoker's rights away from us kid. Wait until you're 18.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Branzig said:


> I hope you realize that you are completely validating the whole "online tobacco purchases should be illegal because our kiddos will purchase it" argument...
> 
> Quit trying to take our smoker's rights away from us kid. Wait until you're 18.


Thanks for bringing up this point because I already wear a foil hat. Now I'm convinced the poster was just a federal agent trying to set up illegal activity here on puff so that they can use it to push the banning of online sales.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

I may be mistaken but don't you have to agree to being of legal age when signing up for Puff?


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

pman44450 said:


> Greetings everyone! Glad to now be a part of the Puff forum!!
> 
> I have a question that hopefully can be answered by someone out there, maybe from previous experience or just their knowledge. It is now July 7th and my 18th birthday is on August 9th, so just over a month away. However, I'm wondering where I can order cigars from online and have them delivered without a signature or being ID'd for age. The reason being I wanted to get me and my dad a couple of real nice, expensive cigars that we can smoke together on my birthday, just to show my appreciation for everything he's done for me. I could get him to sign for the package, since he's obviously over 21, but he would be suspicious of what was in it so that would foil the whole plan. Are there any websites where you can just *agree* to being over 18 or 21, but they deliver them just as ordering something, say, off of eBay, where it's just put into your mailbox and your mailman continues his route, no questions asked? It'd be great if someone could help me out! Thanks a bunch in advance.


Yeah, nice try. Tell your buddies over at tobacco free kids it can't be done, nor should it be. And no one here is going to even try to assist you with that. T.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm gonna go with Trollolololol - Just look at the responses incited, and lack of rationality when confronted with the quite obvious facts here.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Anyone know where I can score some weed? I can't find an online vendor anywhere. 
My mom's fixin' to turn 75 and I want to surprise her...

[/Sarcasm]


----------



## r3gulator3 (Feb 9, 2014)

thechasm442 said:


> Thanks for bringing up this point because I already wear a foil hat. Now I'm convinced the poster was just a federal agent trying to set up illegal activity here on puff so that they can use it to push the banning of online sales.


I totally called it in post #4 of this thread. HAHAHA


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

This thread is hilarious, but I have a sneaky feeling it isn't going to be open much longer.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks like another lefty commie trying to create fake evidence to support there cause ......as usual .

Don't worry MSNBC Will still go forward with a story how the tobacco freaks at Puff conspired to help the troll. 

They won't let facts get in the way .

ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Meet me by the bike rack at first recess...:spy:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

To any mod....please stop the bleeding. .and tell this minor to come back when he is legal. ..


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

In before the lock!:banplease:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, I guess this thing has run its course. Time to close it up.


----------

